# BMW Lease Rates - July 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - July 2008*

Special bank lease programs for these models are available through independent leasing source *LeaseCompare.com*. Click on the vehicle name for more information and to see payments details.

*2008 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 74% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 72% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 20% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 72% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive35i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive50i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Tarry. :thumbup:


Hmmm. Rates for 135i coupe :thumbdwn:
Residual down & MF up :thumbdwn::thumbdwn:


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

Any idea when the lease rates will be released for those ordering MY2009 cars for October delivery? What has been the pattern in the past when the model year changes, do things remain more or less intact (for non-refreshed models), or do things get less/more favorable when the year is "Fresh"?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

innerloop said:


> Any idea when the lease rates will be released for those ordering MY2009 cars for October delivery? What has been the pattern in the past when the model year changes, do things remain more or less intact (for non-refreshed models), or do things get less/more favorable when the year is "Fresh"?


what you usually see is the same as any other MY switchover. higher residual, higher money factor.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I wonder how the MF and Residuals will be like come Oct, Nov, Dec? MF is high and Residuals low that really make leasing less and less attractive.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

P.S. Thanks Tarry! :thumbup:


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

innerloop said:


> Any idea when the lease rates will be released for those ordering MY2009 cars for October delivery? What has been the pattern in the past when the model year changes, do things remain more or less intact (for non-refreshed models), or do things get less/more favorable when the year is "Fresh"?


Only Adrian's magic eight ball will know for sure!!! :rofl:


----------



## JG50 (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow, the rates/residuals on the X6 V8 suck....good luck with the $1,300+/month on that rig.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

What's with the residuals? Dropping like a rock. Means perhaps that BMWNA sees a soft resale market at end of leases now being signed. Gas problems? Que pasa?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Rubber Ducky said:


> What's with the residuals? Dropping like a rock. Means perhaps that BMWNA sees a soft resale market at end of leases now being signed. Gas problems? Que pasa?


It's the market, not the car.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's the market, not the car.


In my 6th BMW, all great. Concur - soft market ahead. I blame the Bozo-In-Chief in the White House...


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## chalkie (Nov 6, 2006)

*Need a dealers help or any other knoweledgeable bmw leaser.*

I'm a current 2006 x-3 lease holder through BMW financial services (which ends this month), as well as an 2002 530i owner. I'm planning to lease a 528 or 535 this month and I'm wondering waht the money factor would be for a two or three year lease at 12,000 miles/year. Do I also get an additional customer loyalty discount on the lease.

Thanks


----------



## JG50 (Jul 24, 2003)

Rubber Ducky said:


> In my 6th BMW, all great. Concur - soft market ahead. I blame the Bozo-In-Chief in the White House...


I agree, but unfortunately we have another wonderful choice of candidates once again.

A Marxist running as a Democrat and a Conservative Democrat running as a Republican.

We could use another Reagan right about now.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

JG50 said:


> We could use another Reagan right about now.


I'm not sure that's what Ducky has in mind.


----------



## JG50 (Jul 24, 2003)

djlfp said:


> I'm not sure that's what Ducky has in mind.


I wasn't sure either, but said it anyway....


----------



## playsccr (Jul 28, 2004)

im in so cal with an 03 325i...looking to use the .9% and the car for trade in to get into a 328 convertible.....any thoughts on price points...tips...etx??


----------



## peeti (Feb 5, 2007)

Could we please see an update post the new "sale"?

Thanks


----------



## carnuts3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Did the July MF for the '08 535i drop from .002 to .0016? If so, when did this occur? Thanks.


----------



## goofygrin (Jul 26, 2008)

When the 0.9% came out a .0004 reduction happened on the lease rates happened.


----------

